# Mother's Day benches



## Norm192 (May 11, 2014)

Finished just in the nick of time, as usual, three Mother's Day benches made from pine. 12" wide, 48" long and sits 17-1/2" high. The legs are from 2" stock cut into an octagon with an 1-1/2" tenon. Tite bond III and an oak wedge secure the legs to the top.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SDB777 (May 11, 2014)

You have more moms then I....three well made benches!

What sort of finish did you use?





Scott (cool timber) B


----------



## Norm192 (May 11, 2014)

Mom, mother in law and wife all get one because they all three are awesome! 

I used a clear oil based deck and siding stain. I've had good results with that on my adirondack chairs.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 11, 2014)

Very nice and thoughtful Norm. I am sure they will be appreciated.

Ray


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 11, 2014)

Very nice work, they look great!


----------



## barry richardson (May 11, 2014)

Very nice design!


----------



## Norm192 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks all!


----------



## HomeBody (May 13, 2014)

How do you set up the drilling so that all 4 legs have the same angle? What size holes did you drill for the legs? Thanks, Gary


----------



## Norm192 (May 13, 2014)

Gary I used a 1-1/2" Forster bit and a hand drill on the bench holes. The guide is on a 10 degree angle and just clamped to the top. Hope the pics are clear. Next time I build one, my son's girl put a request in, I'll add some building process pics. Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 13, 2014)

That's pretty cool. Originally, mi figured you used a drill press... But after thinking about it, that would be kind of difficult.


----------

